# iStick 50w Back in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/4/15)

They are back 


Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/50w-eleaf-istick-mod


----------



## Sir Vape (1/5/15)

50w iSticks back in stock 


Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/50w-eleaf-istick-mod


----------

